# [HP NX5000] kacpid CPU load 99%

## zs_ftp

At me notebook HP nx5000. I try to establish on it 2005.0. At installation the demon kacpid loads the processor on 95-99 %. Notebook it starts to be heated strongly!!! Also brakes all system.

----------

## Masta Pete

I've the same problem, but only when i resume from suspend2disk.

my solutution:

- renice kacpid to 19

- resuspend machine

- resume

- renice kacpid to -5

and then it all works fine

greetz

pete

(sorry for my bad english)  :Wink: 

----------

## x11perf

I have the same problems:

compaq nc4000

kernel-2.6.12-r6

kacpid load 95-99%

----------

## x11perf

I have noticed that while emerging huge packets like mozilla-firefox

 kacpid wants the complete CPU. After emerging (which takes much more

 longer) kacpid doesn't stop eating CPU. Only rebooting helps.

----------

## gapon

same problem... :/

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not an Installing Gentoo problem.

----------

## s0ggyfish

I am also having the same problem on an hp nc6220.  Any suggestions?

----------

## catzooka

i don't think this is system specific at all. ive been having the exact same issue on my Sony VAIO PCG-Z505LSK...

i came across this...

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5312

im going to apply the attached patch and see if it fixes my problem. (btw, if you don't want to go through the trouble of patching your kernel and all, supposedly adding "pci=routeirq" to grub.conf (or your LILO equivalent) will also fix the problem). ill be reporting back as soon as i have some time to test out the patch...

EDIT: actually you need to follow the link in comment #15 to get to the patch   :Wink: 

----------

## Shrekkie

Hey all,

I have the same problem on my HP nc 6120. I must have tried anything concerning disabling/modifying ACPI.

I did the following :

- compile kernel WITHOUT acpi

- booted with noacpi, acpi=off, pci=noacpi or pci=routeirq

- tried the renice option above (worked one time)

It always eats up all cpu, while its such a damn fast laptop. Anyway I'd like to try and apply the above patch proposed by Deftochino, but I don't really know how.   :Embarassed: 

Can someone help me ? I'd love to have my hands on gentoo again, its been too long .....

Cheers

----------

## manyacrulez

I also have a HP nc 6120, and kacpid took 99% cpu load after returning from hibernation. Compiling the kernel acpi drivers as modules instead of including them in the kernel solved the problem (kernel  2.6.17-rc5).

----------

## Minesh

Same problem here with a HP nc6120.

----------

## nickd

I can confirm that compiling the acpi drivers as modules has fixed this problem for me.

N.

----------

## JensK

Same problem here on yet another nc6120 - 99% CPU load by kacpid after resume from suspend2. Doesn't happen reproducibly, tough - newest BIOS update didn't solve it. I'll give it a try to compile ACPI stuff as modules.

----------

## lyallp

Problem is still present with my HP EliteBook 8540w.

(Seems to be an ongoing thing with HP laptops!)

Tried compiling as modules, using kernel 2.6.35-r15.

Not using kernel 2.6.36-r5 as that has worse support than 2.6.35-r15 for this particular model, in particular, LCD brightness support.

Raised a bug. See the bug for more details.

----------

